# A christmas present for 240sx lovers!



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=451044#post451044


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

link does not work


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> link does not work


It's fixed!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nice....id take it :thumbup: 
capable of 400 hp?....how much is it at now? just wondering


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If I was in FL and didn't have a turbo 240 already, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Kelso said:


> nice....id take it :thumbup:
> capable of 400 hp?....how much is it at now? just wondering


I would say roughly around the 240-250ish range at or around 10ish psi and that's only because I don't want to blow it up (Figures are only guesstimates). It's xceptionally quick, but we don't drive it for more than 300yards and then let off. Just want to make sure that it can handle a load of boost without tossing a headgasket or piston and so far it's proven to be pretty tough. Always room for improvement, but very little will be needed.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is that ur friends?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> is that ur friends?


The maroone one is his. The red one is the one we put together for shits and giggles. Ended up being a pain in the ass, but that's another story.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

How much for the blue metro in the background?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

drummer5 said:


> How much for the blue metro in the background?


I bet if it were a metro or whatever, you probably would be dead serious, huh?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drools..


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Boost bumps own! If it was a coupe I will buy it.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

eDsilvia90 said:


> Boost bumps own! If it was a coupe I will buy it.


The coupe is up for sale next! I'm just debating should I stuff it with an SR or CA!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

fastback all the way :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

coupes are ugly


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> coupes are ugly


hahahhaah yeah they are  :fluffy:


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOUR UGLY! :banana:


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

there ugly with popup head lights, they look good with projector head lights (silvia)


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I agree on that. Well thats one main reason I want one I had a hatch but I got rid of it because I want coupe so I can put my front end on there.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

eDsilvia90 said:


> I agree on that. Well thats one main reason I want one I had a hatch but I got rid of it because I want coupe so I can put my front end on there.


BTW, I will be installing a Sylvia front end conversion as well.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

eDsilvia90 said:


> I agree on that. Well thats one main reason I want one I had a hatch but I got rid of it because I want coupe so I can put my front end on there.



i dont get it? you think you cant get a silvia front end on a fastback?
SIL-80 ....thats all i got to say about that


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm not a big fan of the sil-80.. imo, the silvia headlights don't go with the body of the car.. silvia headlights on coupes however, looks nice..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i'm not a big fan of the sil-80.. imo, the silvia headlights don't go with the body of the car.. silvia headlights on coupes however, looks nice..


but coupes are still ugly... 

180 with a S15 front end is tight as hell... and its a sil-80


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I did have a hatch but I sold because I want a coupe with the s13 front conversion. One of my friends has a 240 hatch with front end doesnt look bad at all, but coupe looks better with it I belive hehehe .


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nahhhhhh the more circular tail lights are just...sexy! :thumbup: those square things are just...theyre ugly hehe. seriously its all nissan man...180/240...skyline... those circular styled lights are just cooler


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> 180 with a S15 front end is tight as hell... and its a sil-80


no its not. its a strawberry face


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Joel said:


> no its not. its a strawberry face


 ooh ooh ooh... pop quiz ladies!

does anyone know WHY it's called strawberry face?

i love knowing pointless little things like this.. hehe


----------

